# Congrats on 2000 LightPhoniex



## Michael Morris (Nov 13, 2004)

You might not of noticed, but I caught it   

Here's to the next 20 years it will take you to catch Crothian


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool, he's a longtime community member! Love to see those folks still around. 

Edit: Ooh, I see I'm creeping up on 5000!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

And Michael's 1 away from 3k!

...woah, when did I pass 4k?! Man, I just don't shut up...


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 14, 2004)

Not anymore!! 

Well, let's see, the three of us + Piratekitty are almost caught up to Crothian


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Not anymore!!
> 
> Well, let's see, the three of us + Piratekitty are almost caught up to Crothian



 ...and that kind of math is the only way ANYONE will catch him


----------



## Mark (Nov 14, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Cool, he's a longtime community member! Love to see those folks still around.
> 
> Edit: Ooh, I see I'm creeping up on 5000!




_Oh, you're creepy, all right..._


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 14, 2004)

There are entirely too few people online at 6:40 in the morning on a Sunday.

I just woke up from a dream in which I spent the last five minutes trying to get a soda out of a vending machine to go with my free chili.

My old RenFest costume's boots, which I thought were great back in 10th grade, are actually black rawhide, not leather.

Could an alien with no teeth cook spaghetti al dente?



Sorry.  I was just trying to see whether my post count is actually reduced when a thread gets transferred from Meta to Off-Topic.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 15, 2004)

What's sad is I didn't even notice until you pointed out.  

Thanks for the congrats and all, but I probably wouldn't have posted about it anyway... I'm quiet like that.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2004)

It's funny to see how those usage patterns change.  I just ordered the member list by post count top to bottom and it looks like I've moved up to number 9!  This is despite a gradual pulling back of posting and generally not caring about post count, too...  I lot of the people who used to be ahead of me have apparently gone practically MIA.

I was trying to find where LightPhoenix was, but after about four pages, I decided it was too much trouble to keep counting.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 16, 2004)

I hadn't realised that I'm getting dangerously close to the 5000 mark. Where does the time fly to?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 17, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> There are entirely too few people online at 6:40 in the morning on a Sunday.




I'm often on at that time.  Just getting home.  Just don't say much.

Congrats all on their high postcounts.

Postcount means.......something?


----------

